# Lookin' for Vets - What do you recommend?



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi, guys. I'm not knew to the board, but new to the kayak side of the board and I've just purchased a used Ocean Kayak Prowler (13 footer). I still plan to do a lot of shore fishing, because I like to socialize and people watch, but the kayak will be a great addition to my "exercise more often" and "get bigger fish" programs - LOL My kayak (and all of my fishing in this area) is SaltWater. 

*Lotsa questions. Please add your 2 cents if you can  It might just be my fishing fever setting in, but please bare with me - LOL*

Unfortunately, I'm doing this on a budget (or I would get a georgous hobie w/pedal drive) and I need to set it up. So, that being said, I need to ask you guys some questions that only a kayak fisherman will be able to answer. Now, before I get started I will say that I've scoured youtube and I have adopted some really crazy ideas. They just seem to work. I will toss an ** *up if my idea came from youtube.

*Seat *- I know that a seat is important. I'm thinking to just use a square floatation device and create something for a back rest. I bought the type 3 square PFD at Wally World for 10 bucks. I figure no one can have "too many" PFDs in the water if they flip over - LOL. I think it will fit in my kayak well, but it's got to be 4 inches thick. Will that be a problem? What do you think of the idea?

*Rod Holders* - I've been looking and I see some nice Berkleys (2 for $40) with 2 mounts. I also found 2 nice ones, but they are solid tubes instead having the cut out and strap. How important is the cut out? I'm asking because some rod holders are permanently mounted and others seem to be moveable. How important is it to have a rod holder that is moveable (like if you have a center mount board, plus a side mount board)? Is the Scotty that much better than the Berkley? 

**Holders for traveling* - I have 2, but I'm thinking about making a 3 way tree for a crate (youtube). Do you lay yours in the kay, use the vert holders on the yak or do you have a tree? Do you ever keey anything "inside" of your kayak?

**Rudder* - Do you have a rudder? How often do you use it? Does it work on the bay? I saw a nice one made out of plexiglass. My kayak seems to be a lot longer than this guys...I don't think I could reach from my seat to the back to lift and lower the unit like he does. 

**Cooler* - What are you using for a fish cooler? I'm thinking of making one like this guy did on youtube. He made it out of tool boxes (yep). It seems very nice, a fraction of the price and seems to have less issues. I'm thinking to make mine out of tubs or tool boxes from Wally World. The other option, of course, is to buy a bag like the big spenders. I've heard lots of good and bad stuff about them. Do you mount your cooler on the front or back of the kayak or do you drag your fish along on a leash?

*Anchor* - What are you using for an anchor? How long, what material and what diameter rope? Do you have a trolley system set up for your anchor?

*Fishing rod *- I mostly use baitcast rods from shore and I have some large spinning surf geat. The surf stuff is way too big for a kayak (10-15') and the reels are too big too. The baitcast stuff (Millionaire/5500 size) have balls enough for "inshore," but my longest casting rod is 6.5'...I think it would handle a 10 pounder, but I don't think the length will allow me to move a fish around the front of the yak from a seated position (like if he goes under the yak and runs to the other side). I broke down and bought an 8', 2 pc, Eagle Claw at 2am (this morn - LOL). I have a 9' light action with a 300 mitchell (ultra light) that I use for casting schoolies. It would handle something up to 2'/5 lbs, but it would struggle with anything bigger. I think I'm gonna break down and buy a 7 foot, 2 pc, Tiger Stick for a spinning setup. What length rod do you recommend for fishing off of your kayak? 

*Outfits* - How many outfits/rods do you take w/you on a fishing trip? I'm thinking to take 2 reels and 4 rods. You know how you get somewhere and what you intended to fish for isn't biting? I can probably get by with med/heavy saltwater reels, but I think I should carry light and heavy rods for each reel. What do you say? Is this overkill?

**Bait well *- Do you have a live well setup or do you carry a small baitbox? I saw 2 nice live bait systems on 'tube. One circulated water from the ocean and the other just blew bubbles, but the inner basket could be floated along once you arrived to your fishing destination.

*Landing Gear *- I've already purchased a "Lip Gripper" and a leash. I'm not sure how much action it will get, but I'm sure that I will need a net. I eyeballed some at Wally World and they have a really nice folding one. Unfortunately, the mouth didn't seem that big...like I might have trouble with a large blue or striper. How often do you use your net and what kind do you have? I'm thinking to break down and buy a large aluminum framed one with a "rubber" net. I can only imagine how much trouble that netting is going to cost me though (tangles).

*What 1 thing, not mentioned, would you recommend?*

Well, that's enough for now....in my "Arnie" voice...I'll be back - LOL.


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

congratulations- the Prowler 13 is a really seaworthy kayak- a good paddle really adds to the use of your kayak- I don't have a rudder on mine, but there are times I wished I did, especially when it is windy- I have a Prowler 13 myself (as well as that gorgeous Hobie you dream about- mine is an Outback- fully rigged)- You will definately need to invest in a good seat- nothing else will do- and yes, the Scotty mounts are that much better than the Berkely- your fishing outfits are fine- A four pound folding anchor with 50 feet of braided cord works pretty well with the Prowler- make yourself a good anchor trolley- plenty of You Tube DIY on this- I usually carry four, mostly Abu Revo SX baitcasters on W&M Blair Wiggins Flats Blue 7'9" s-glas rods- but that is just me- a folding landing net or a boga grip is fine for landing fish- the plastic fish grips work well, too-I have a bait well, but use it pretty sparingly- mostly fish with artificial lures- my crate is a cheap plastic crate strapped down with bungee cords-


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Welcome to the plastic vessel fleet. The OK Prowler 13 is a great yak. I have the Trident 13 and very happy with it.

*Seat * Is that in place of a PFD or in addition to a PFD? If it's to replace the PDF, you'll be SOL when you turtle and the current takes your PFD away from you. If you're looking for a better seat than the OEM on the OK, look at Surf to Summit seats. They have some nice seats with tons of back support.

*Rudder *The OK rudder system will have the cords to lift/lower the rudder and the OK should have the marked spots to drill for the install . You can probably replicate it using a homemade system.

*Cooler *Google kayak cooler and rod holder. I've seen where some have installed rod holders on coolers. Just use a size that will fit in the OK tankwell. 

Your fishing rod will depend on what you are targeting. I do mostly inshore (specks, reds, schoolies) and all my rods are 7' and it's long enough to get it around the front of the yak.

Lip Gripper - get one. Doesn't have to be the $$$$ fish grips. The $12 plastic ones work. Lots of spec fisherman like to use nets.

Baitwell - Use a minnow bucket and keep it in the water while your anchored. Put it in the tankwell when on the move - that causes serious drag if its in the water when you are paddling.

In addition to a quality paddle, you'll want a paddle leash too.

Safety, safety, safety - know how to reenter your yak after you capsize. Dress for water temp and not for air temp.

Get a GoPro or other waterproof cameras. For some reason, us kayakers love to watch ourselves catch a fish! Plus, fishing reports look so much better with pictures.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

chest2head&glassy said:


> Welcome to the plastic vessel fleet. The OK Prowler 13 is a great yak. I have the Trident 13 and very happy with it.
> 
> *Seat * Is that in place of a PFD or in addition to a PFD? If it's to replace the PDF, you'll be SOL when you turtle and the current takes your PFD away from you. If you're looking for a better seat than the OEM on the OK, look at Surf to Summit seats. They have some nice seats with tons of back support.
> 
> ...


Great Advice posted here, just a few more, a Flash Light (good one), a spare paddle, and a Sounding Device... I have my boats Coast Guard Inspected every year, they do a complete safety check and put a sticker on them each year, just like a boat gets. One more thing, Have Fun!!!!!!

JAM


----------



## Jester86 (Oct 8, 2012)

I agree.. You will really be happier if you standardize on Scotty mounts now. Far more additional parts and pieces with Scotty: extensions, down riggers, etc... and when/if you upgrade your yak all you have to do is buy new mounts and all your gear will transfer. I went with the Berkely rod holder on my first kayak and still see it as a waste of money. I've found that sailsmarine.com is the cheapest on nearly every Scotty component.

In terms of life vests I am extremely happy with my NRS Chinook.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

The only 1 way to find out what suits you best is to use what you already have. If it works for your needs, then great! If not, time to change it! Seems to me that you have everything you need. Now just go out and use it. Who cares what I say, someone else says, or the opinions of the board. It really just boils down to: what makes most sense to you. You can grab ideas and ponder notions untill you are "blue in the face" or you can just go out and tinker. In time you'll have all that you need. There is no S.O.P. in yak fishing.............................maybe 1............................get out there and do it!


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

I have tried many live bait rigs on my kayak. Most are too bulky or don't work well. I have settled or a Powerade bottle with holes drilled around the top fourth of the bottle a cord through the top to attach it to the yak. When fishing I drop it over board when traveling I put it in the cup holder. It will keep Minows alive all day if you manage it right.


----------

